# I'm new here, and thinking of seperation



## Mom2Two (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm 25 years old, by husband and I have been together since I was barely 14 years old. We started dating August 1999 and were married August 2005. We also have a son and a daughter born in 2007 and 2008. Our marriage has been rocky for years and our relationship started off very rough to say the very least. It has gotten better over the years, but it's different complications now. He's just so mean latey. Always in a bad mood as soon as he gets home from work, or even when he wakes up in the morning. The kids are acting out because of the non stop fighting between us. It's not physical, but my son physically hits his little sister. I don't know where he's been learning it, but he is just so violent towards her and I feel like it's our fault.

The other day, my hubby and I decided mutually to seperate. I was fine with that. Don't get me wrong, I do still love him, very much. By that night, he was asking me to stay. We did spend hours yesterday actually talking about things, without arguing at all. It was nice. And I have decided to stay on a trial basis.

I just want to make the right choices here. Both my hubby and I were raised by our grandparents. Our biggest dream was to raise our kids in a normal family, a mother and a father in a happy marriage. My dad was physically abusive and a drunk, while hubby has never met his dad. Hubby and I still have so much love for each other, but I'm worried that the kids are going backwards. My son's almost 3 and has no interest in using the potty, he lashes out in anger, and my daughter will not sleep unless she's beside me.

How do I know what the right choice is? This is my life, this is all I know.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

You two were together since you were a child, you have since grown and are maturing. Your lives have taken different roads in life:scratchhead: Drifting apart sucks.


----------



## Bigsigh (Oct 26, 2009)

try reading "how to improve your marriage without talking about it" for a better insight as to what is going on.


----------

